# Aroused way too easily



## billybob00 (Apr 24, 2006)

OK first of all, I must confess -- I've been a member of this board for a while, but I'm too embarassed to use my real alias, so I created this "billybob00" username to protect my identity... hope you guys understand. :hide 

Anyway, I have the hardest time controlling my... eh... "thing" down there. Whenever I'm around a remotely attractive girl, I get aroused way too easily. I can just be sitting by her, not even touching her, yet I'll get aroused. If we're touching (i.e. sitting close to each other, arms touching) I'll get an erection. Once that happens, it's like it never stops. So say I'm watching a movie with a girl on the couch... it's "up" the whole time. Needless to say, it becomes uncomfortable after a long movie. :um This has led to some uncomfortable situations, where I really want to talk or get closer to the girl, but my physical body just goes crazy. I've never kissed a girl, or made out, so I have *no* idea what'll happen then.

Please tell me I'm not the only one... any advice?


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

How old are you? 

If you are pretty young, you'll probably just have to live with it. :b


----------



## Ramoz (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd say it's just natural. You're sitting there worrying about it, probably also thinking about the girl more than you are the movie (unless it's porn? :b ), so that doesn't really help. 

Nothing to really worry about I don't think.

As what to do? Try to relax. I still remember what sex ed told our class in middle school. If you don't pay it any attention, no one else will usually notice. Unless she's sitting in your lap.

Ok they didn't say the last part. :lol


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

two words....duct tape


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

It has often been said, jokingly, that thinking about baseball curtails a male's sexual drive but I'm sure that concentrating on any activity that you consider extremely boring could do the trick.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Gumaro said:


> its normal when youre in your late teens and early 20s. i get it sometimes now. just make a fist and put it in your pocket to hide the erection


Wouldn't this make it look, like a bigger problem than it is?


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

GTI79 said:


> two words....duct tape


AAH! AHH! NO! NO! WHY DID I COME HERE?! AHHH! NOOO!!!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

realspark said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > its normal when youre in your late teens and early 20s. i get it sometimes now. just make a fist and put it in your pocket to hide the erection
> ...


actually, probably a good idea. If your fist is there the bulge just.. looks like your fist. It's pretty natural to keep your hands in your pockets. Just make sure you don't... touch it.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

m56 said:


> realspark said:
> 
> 
> > Gumaro said:
> ...


But why would anyone have a fist in their pocket?

"Is that a fist in your pocket or are you just glad to see me"


----------



## billybob00 (Apr 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, I'm freakin turning 25 in a month, so I should be over this by now. Yeah, I try relaxing, but once its up, its up. So pretty much any physical interaction with a girl does this. It's hard to hide it, too... what if she wants to sit or lay on your lap? Awkward...


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

billybob00 said:


> what if she wants to sit or lay on your lap? Awkward...


if any girl wants to sit or lay in any dude's lap she should know that she's playing with fire! :lol

i have the same problem sometimes. i just ignore it and so far no one has said anything about it. my female friend likes to lay on the couch with me and rest her feet or head in my lap. the feet are easy to deal with: just push them towards your knees and out of the way. she's always puts a pillow down to rest her head on so that's something you could consider. the only other suggestion i can give is try to channel it down your pantleg so it's below the "horizon" of your lap.

just a random thought: i don't really mind it when i get an erection when people are around, but it's embarassing as hell when a pair of pants 'tent' so it looks like i have one whenever i sit down. ugh!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The only advice I have is....fold it down.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i've never seen one....but is it really that noticeable...?


----------



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> The only advice I have is....fold it down.


my member would snap off.

Ever try using him as a towel rack? Thats a test for something but I don't quite remember what.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mobile363 said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > The only advice I have is....fold it down.
> ...


I thought that was weight-lifting! :eek :lol


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I used to be like that. When I was in 8th grade, we used to have 15min breaks in the morning. So one day right before break, this girl I liked bent over in front of me to put some stuff in her bag and my ducky jumped to attention. The problem was, I was wearing flimsy basketball shorts so it was a very prominent buldge...I couldn't stand up or the buldge woulda been 10x worse...I had to sit at my desk the whole break, the teacher and some friends asked me why I wasn't going, I just told them I wanted to study a bit more. It sucked.

Seems like after I kissed/had sex, I stopped getting aroused so easily. Has anyone else noticed that? I never get a full erection from things like that anymore, I do get semi-hardies though. But it takes more than a glance or a thought to make me stand at full attention now.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

> I used to be like that. When I was in 8th grade, we used to have 15min breaks in the morning. So one day right before break, this girl I liked bent over in front of me to put some stuff in her bag and my ducky jumped to attention. The problem was, I was wearing flimsy basketball shorts so it was a very prominent buldge...I couldn't stand up or the buldge woulda been 10x worse...I had to sit at my desk the whole break, the teacher and some friends asked me why I wasn't going, I just told them I wanted to study a bit more. It sucked.


Hahahaha, middle school is so unpleasant for males.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Karla said:


> i've never seen one....but is it really that noticeable...?


If you have any kind of size down there yes you can see it and if she gets close she will definitely feel it.

If you're 21 have 2 or 3 beers quickly before hand. It will tend to help numb your senses (I'm guessing this is because it thins your blood and temporarly lowers blood pressure).


----------



## SupportiveGF (Apr 25, 2006)

My boyfriend has this issue, I know when he looks at me and starts talking about "so and so takes the plate" that I should either check my cleavage, or pounce him.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, at least a girl won't have to wonder if you find her attractive or not.

You could just masturbate as often as it takes to tame that monster. Eventually you run out of sex drive.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> You could just masturbate as often as it takes to tame that monster. Eventually you run out of sex drive.


I highly doubt that. more like too much friction burn. :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

GTI79 said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > You could just masturbate as often as it takes to tame that monster. Eventually you run out of sex drive.
> ...


One could look at the positive side. In 2036 the horny boy from 2006 who couldn't keep it down back then may be longing for the good old days as he pops Viagra to get it up.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Female Perspective:

Back in the day, a few of my friends used to drag me out every Thursday night to go to clubs.

I don't dance very well, but after a few drinks I stopped caring.

Every. Single. Time. I danced with one of my friends (at least once a week), uh... let's just say that his excitement was obvious.

What did I think about it?

I made me feel special. Of course, I was under the influence at the time, but would just think to myself, "Oh yeah, I got it." Of course, I would discretely and politely say nothing and pretend I didn't notice.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## SupportiveGF (Apr 25, 2006)

Ya constant masturbation doesn't help, my guy tries this, lol. He still "jumps up to salute" everytime I kiss, touch, or get near him.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Shouldn't this be an easy one to figure out?

Let your anxiety scare you into submission. :afr 

Either that or try thinking of the most god-awful, creepy looking smile you have seen before. :teeth 

Or all the angry wives out there... :wife


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

SilentThunder said:


> Do women really find it that creepy/disturbing, I mean it would be much worse if he had the opposite problem.


Interesting question. It's funny a lot of women when the male anatomy is brought up are grossed out. I don't know if they actually are or if there are social pressures that cause women to react in such a way when they see a naked guy. But if it's not due to social pressures I have no idea why they go out with guys. Maybe they feel it is required in order to have children so they just deal with it but are disgusted by it.

Girls have got it so easy; turning on a guy takes no effort.


----------



## SupportiveGF (Apr 25, 2006)

I personally dont find it creepy unless you are rubbing it, leering at me, and licking your lips on a bus (its actually happened, made me want a shower and a restraining order)

Having very low self esteem and a horrible self image, when a man is turned on by me, it's a huge ego boost. 

I think there is a big difference between being turned on and being creepy....if a man could tell everytime I was turned on, I'd be permanently blushing, lol.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hypatia said:


> Every. Single. Time. I danced with one of my friends (at least once a week), uh... let's just say that his excitement was obvious.
> 
> What did I think about it?
> 
> I made me feel special.


That seems like the proper response to me. His erection just means he finds you attractive and what woman wouldn't like to be complemented on her beauty (and you know his erection can't lie). Women should also understand that this isn't something guys have control over. A penis does what it wants when it wants, so you can't blame him for it -- he certainly doesn't want a tent in his pants so he can look like some horny perv.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> Hypatia said:
> 
> 
> > Every. Single. Time. I danced with one of my friends (at least once a week), uh... let's just say that his excitement was obvious.
> ...


I have a different opinion. If a guy has an erection in response to seeing a woman that just means his body has the urge to have sex with the woman he is watching. For instance, many men get excited watching strippers at a club, but don't necessarily find them very attractive or personally appealing. An erection, is often just a reaction to the provocative clothing (or lack of clothing) a woman is wearing since the suggestive clothing makes it is much easier for the man to imagine the sexual act. In the man's brain, the image screams *SEX*, just as the bull gets all excited when it sees the color red.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Hypatia said:
> 
> 
> > Every. Single. Time. I danced with one of my friends (at least once a week), uh... let's just say that his excitement was obvious.
> ...


I agree with you. There is some type of sexual attraction that the guy can't help; to some degree it is controllable but not completely. He can control keeping it in his pants however.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Just imagine the potential problem gay guys could have with obvious arousal in a place like a locker room full of naked guys.

I remember a "Savage Love" column from years ago about this. In case you're not familiar with this popular column, it's written by Dan Savage, who happens to be gay himself, and he's willing to tackle virtually any sexual question in a very blunt manner, which is probably what makes him so popular.

One guy wrote in that when he works out with his buddy, his buddy gets an erection as they shower in the locker room. He asked Mr. Savage if this means his friend is attracted to him. Dan's answer was "Yes!" Now that's what I'd call an awkward situation.

Women have it easy in this area. They can be all excited, but you have to get up close and very personal to confirm that fact.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> One guy wrote in that when he works out with his buddy, his buddy gets an erection as they shower in the locker room. He asked Mr. Savage if this means his friend is attracted to him. Dan's answer was "Yes!"


Um...no I don't think it necessarily means that.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

realspark said:


> "Is that a fist in your pocket or are you just glad to see me"


heheh, i was scrolling down to type the same thing.
great minds...something something


----------



## english-ice (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a problem with this also,but my stock price normally rises when I'm walking down the street.

Say i see a female, and I have a sexy thought :lol - then boninnnnnng! its up and its not coming down. And guys,you know, whatever way you look,theres no way you getting those thoughts out of you head 

My tactics, grab it, hope and don't let go! :nw


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

I feel guilty for laughing but geez you guys are funny! You can't do a whole lot about it when the, ah.., situation comes up so you might as well have a sense of humor about it.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

SupportiveGF said:


> I personally dont find it creepy unless you are rubbing it, leering at me, and licking your lips on a bus (its actually happened, made me want a shower and a restraining order)
> 
> Having very low self esteem and a horrible self image, when a man is turned on by me, it's a huge ego boost.
> 
> I think there is a big difference between being turned on and being creepy....if a man could tell everytime I was turned on, I'd be permanently blushing, lol.


girls gettign turned on? thats another of the great mysteries of society


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

Yeah, women have sex drives too and they are just as varied as different men's are in frequency and intensity. Ours just isn't obvious. One of the advantages to being female.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

ShesKrayZ said:


> Yeah, women have sex drives too and they are just as varied as different men's are in frequency and intensity. Ours just isn't obvious. One of the advantages to being female.


yeah. :b


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Men do tend on average to have higher sex drives then women. Yay for testosterone.


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

Just on average though, some men don't want sex and some want very little but they aren't supposed to talk about it, except here, some of the guys here are very open about not wanting sex. Some of my female friends also do not want sex but more of them complain that their hubbies don't want as much as they do. Then again could be the age..my friends are all mid thirties to early forties and so are their hubbies. We are all in that age where females get the massive hormone rush before menopause and I guess guys are slowing down at that age.


----------



## Shy Chick (May 28, 2006)

Women often have very high sex drives. It is often downplayed and frowned upon in our society. Women also have to control what they do about these feelings more, due to more serious personal consequences if they act on them. This is not due to a lower sex drive. Women are different though. Our sex drives naturally rise and dip seasonally, and throughout our lives.
I am flattered by a man's erection as a result of his interest in me. Women don't tend to look at a man's crotch very often when they are socially interacting with them anyway. I'm a nudist, and I don't even look at a naked man's crotch when I'm talking to him. I wouldn't worry guys.
In case anyone is wondering, I do have SAD, though it bothers me in only certain situations. I suffer from anxiety problems as well.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

ShesKrayZ said:


> Just on average though, some men don't want sex and some want very little but they aren't supposed to talk about it, except here, some of the guys here are very open about not wanting sex. Some of my female friends also do not want sex but more of them complain that their hubbies don't want as much as they do. Then again could be the age..my friends are all mid thirties to early forties and so are their hubbies. We are all in that age where females get the massive hormone rush before menopause and I guess guys are slowing down at that age.


The fact that more of your female friends want sex than their husbands does sound rather atypical. I wonder if the guys may be losing interest in having sex with their _current_ partner. Most guys don't slow down(lose interest in sex) in their 30s or 40s. Just look at the continued success of men's nudey magazines and strip clubs(and the many "older" men who frequent those places).


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

It's not atypical it's really common. Just listen in a breakroom when the guys aren't there. Maybe it is a loss of interest in the "current" partner thing but just the thought of that makes me angry with men so I don't want to really consider that. Sex drive in women is usually strong at this age.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes, I do agree that a woman's sex drive is usually strongest at that time in their lives. Nevertheless, in general there is considered to be a definite difference between the sexes when it comes to libido. I just found this statement from a medical website "Lack of sex drive (lack of libido) is extremely common in women – but quite rare in men."

It is really a coincidence that we are discussing this today as I was watching the women on The View today talking about this very topic. Sexpot Jenny McCarthy was a guest on the show and she stated outright that the male libido is "way stronger than women's." It seems that although she always talked a good game, in reality she wasn't quite up to the task when it came to the relentless demands of her male counterparts.


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

free thinker said:


> Yes, I do agree that a woman's sex drive is usually strongest at that time in their lives. Nevertheless, in general there is considered to be a definite difference between the sexes when it comes to libido. I just found this statement from a medical website "Lack of sex drive (lack of libido) is extremely common in women - but quite rare in men."


That's why those pharmaceutical companies are having such a difficult time moving that Viagra and related drugs. The billions on advertizing is just desperation to try to reach that one guy...

Did you know there are libido drugs for females..not enough demand for billion dollar ads though.

Things that make you go Hmm...

At the moment I don't believe there is a man on the planet that can keep up with me but that's just an unfortunate side effect of a medication and not something normal so if I come across as grouchy and frustrated it's because I AM GROUCHY AND FRUSTRATED!


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

ShesKrayZ said:


> At the moment I don't believe there is a man on the planet that can keep up with me but that's just an unfortunate side effect of a medication and not something normal so if I come across as grouchy and frustrated it's because I AM GROUCHY AND FRUSTRATED!


Sorry to hear that you're feeling grouchy and frustrated. :hug



ShesKrayZ said:


> That's why those pharmaceutical companies are having such a difficult time moving that Viagra and related drugs. The billions on advertizing is just desperation to try to reach that one guy...
> 
> Did you know there are libido drugs for females..not enough demand for billion dollar ads though.
> 
> Things that make you go Hmm...


I don't want to frustrate you any further, :hide but I actually think you just made my point for me. It shows that men have such a strong interest in sex that they will spend their last dime to get an erection in order to have sex. Their problem isn't a desire for sex, it's an inability to get or keep an erection. The following quote is taken again from the medical website I mentioned earlier.

"Even men with erectile dysfunction (ED) usually have a perfectly normal sex drive.

How common is lack of libido in men?

It's far less common than erectile dysfunction (impotence) - with which it should not be confused."

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/sex_relationships/facts/lackingsexdrive.htm


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

Huh, well you learn something new every day. I thought erectile dysfunction was due to the lack of desire and men got the pills because a lack of desire would not be "manly". Makes me curious about something else though...but off topic so I'll pm you.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Ah, the power of high testosterone levels...increased sex drive, increased appetite, increased muscular strength, and increased aggression. grrrr it's good to be a man!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

I would feel special, but only for a moment since a I guy could get an erection from other things.


----------



## brygb217 (Dec 3, 2003)

Thinking of drowning puppies, horrible acts of murder, funerals you've been to, awful-awful stuff like that, if nothing else works. I don't think there's a male alive who hasn't had that problem in some form...


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> Seems like after I kissed/had sex, I stopped getting aroused so easily. Has anyone else noticed that? I never get a full erection from things like that anymore, I do get semi-hardies though. But it takes more than a glance or a thought to make me stand at full attention now.


Hehe yeah I noticed this too... but also, guys are more visual so looking at a nice bum will do wonders, but you don't see the nice bum when you're kissing...


----------



## drummerboy (Jun 4, 2006)

i haven't read this whole thread, but it seems pretty natural to me to get an erection if i'm sitting next to or touching a woman i'm genuinely attracted to. I'd like to think that if a woman does notice it, she'd be flattered and maybe even turned on. Anyway, at 38, I'm just happy to know that my plumbing still works. Now if only I could get the guts to meet a woman!


----------



## nihility (Feb 13, 2006)

this is why I typically like to wear tight briefs underneath my boxers. Doesn't give your boys room to breathe, but its well worth the consequences


----------



## Mehhalic (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/ ... ai_9252033

found it pretty interesting.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Gumaro said:


> its normal when youre in your late teens and early 20s. i get it sometimes now. just make a fist and put it in your pocket to hide the erection


no,what you do is tuck it into your waistband of your boxers, or behind your belt buckle. that holds it back quite well until it subsides.

things got a mind of its own sometimes


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Does visualising something awful happening to your ah um thing ops help it go down?
Are the meds that keep it down for those who simply can't afford erections?

jenky


----------



## Shinji (Aug 13, 2005)

You really can't control it, when it happens it happens. If it happens a lot just try to wear clothes that aren't loose, like gym shorts, instead wear jeans.

I have always had the same problem, my girlfriend can just put her arm around me and i'll become aroused, but she thinks it's cute so it's fine. I think most girls would appreciate the fact that you are aroused by them.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

yea but you cant plan ahead for it and wear bball shorts.
you'll be out enjoying (or not, for some of us,haha) your day...and THEN it happens. you cant go home and change into baggier clothes.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Lots of ice cubes is pretty much the only way to prevent it. :lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Two words: Margaret Thatcher


----------

